# I wanna get in on this



## Papahyooie (May 14, 2009)

Ok so I dont have some huge farm or anything, but I just got my laptop to game on a couple of weeks ago, so my desktop sits there being sad, and I want to give it something to do. It really isnt much, my laptop spanks the crap out of it, but it would run 24/7 at 100% if thats how you say it. 

P4 HT 3.6ghz
Graphics cards: x1900xt, 8500gt (oc'd 165% if I can get it there again) 7900gs

So questions are: can ATI cards do this (the x1900xt to be exact) 
Im pretty sure the 7900 cant right?
And what kind of points or whatever could I expect? (im assuming next to nothing, but w/e)
Can I do this on both CPU and GPU at the same time? 
Can I do this on more than one GPU at the same time (not sli'd) like you would use a graphics card and one graphics for physx, like that, and once again would that work with CPU as well. 

Really if this makes no sense, im sorry. I just decided I want to get into this, and Ive read the tutorial and some posts but I really have no idea what Im doing, but I'd like to help out. 

Thanks!

EDIT: oh and would setting up a RAID0 Help atall?


----------



## Asylum (May 14, 2009)

I would suppose you are talking about folding!!
I havent got into it yet but im sure one of the members here will help you!!


----------



## Papahyooie (May 14, 2009)

Folding and WCG which im assuming are two diff things after looking at some posts. Do we have both teams?


----------



## Asylum (May 14, 2009)

Yes we have both here at TPU!!


----------



## crazy pyro (May 14, 2009)

The P4'll be capable of crunching I think, stick the 8500GT in there and use it to fold, I don't think the ATI cards you mentioned can do it.


----------



## craigo (May 14, 2009)

The ATI card will fold
http://ati.amd.com/technology/streamcomputing/folding.html
Folow the links to download the clients and your away.


----------



## Papahyooie (May 14, 2009)

Ok, so I have an SLI board, could I put the x1900xt in one slot and the 8500gt in the other slot and run them both simultaneously? (ive used the 1900 for graphics and the 8500gt for physx simultaneously so i know they play nice together)

Oh and btw thats a geforce 7900gs in the OP. Im pretty sure it cant fold or anything already.

EDIT: oh wow I just noticed the F@H forum... wow... ok so im sure theres some info there. I thot it was all in this forum. Sorry!


----------



## a_ump (May 14, 2009)

Papahyooie said:


> Ok, so I have an SLI board, could I put the x1900xt in one slot and the 8500gt in the other slot and run them both simultaneously? (ive used the 1900 for graphics and the 8500gt for physx simultaneously so i know they play nice together)
> 
> Oh and btw thats a geforce 7900gs in the OP. Im pretty sure it cant fold or anything already.



nope the 7900GS can't fold, nothing nvidia wise that's below the Geforce 8 series will fold. i looked it all up for my 7800GTX


----------



## bogmali (May 14, 2009)

Papahyooie-two things to remember (I posted this on the F@H forum also):

1. Unless you're running Win7, you will not be able to run both cards at the same time.

2. You can use the CPU to crunch WCG and the GPU to fold (although you can also use the CPU to fold but we recommend you crunch with it to help out). 

Hope this helps you understand the 2 clients.


----------



## stanhemi (May 14, 2009)

Ati hd 2xxxx  3xxxx 4xxxx series only
nvidia 8000, 9000, gtx serie 

x1900 can't fold and 7900gs can't fold


----------



## craigo (May 14, 2009)

The latest GPU Folding@Home client now supports (ATI Catalyst™ 8.3 or later required):

        * ATI Radeon™ HD 3800 Series
        * ATI Radeon™ HD 3600 Series
        * ATI Radeon™ HD 3400 Series
        * ATI Radeon™ HD 2900 Series
        * ATI Radeon™ HD 2600 Series
        * ATI Radeon™ HD 2400 Series

Previous ATI Radeon™ X1000 Series GPUs (ATI Radeon™ X1600 Series and higher) will only be supported by the previous GPU client



The x1900 can  fold, the gpu client did not support nvidia card for quite some time before nvidia approached stanford about it.


----------



## Papahyooie (May 15, 2009)

Well I guess I'll just reinstall windows 7 then so I can use all three, until such time that the beta closes and I'll just use two.


----------

